# Program too big to fit in memory



## muezan (Mar 8, 2002)

I have many self-extracting files that used a DOS prompt to extract files and folders from a file.exe The files are lager than 16megs and I get a "Program too big to fit in memory" error message. I never had this problem until I had to reinstall windows xp from zero. Now those same files don't work anymore.

I right clicked on the file.exe and tried to change all the memory setting to no avail. 

What do I have to do to extract and expand these files?


----------



## wacpt (Oct 25, 2001)

If these are Winzip Self extracting files or PKZIp, you will need to download the lastest versions of Winzip or PKZip (windows versions). They support WinXP and will enable you to open them.

Dos prompt self extracting doesn't always work in XP


----------

